# Casey's Senior Run



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I'll second that

GOOD boy Casey!!! :wavey:


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Beautiful Casey...I need a tissue too! GOOD BOY CASEY! My Bonnie and Clyde will turn 11 this year...I cherish every day...the love between you two is amazing!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Way to show them you still have the "stuff" Casey.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay you made me cry.... I LOVE that you did that... Way to go CASEY! Very Good boy... You give him a special kiss from me and whisper in his ear that he is a STAR in my book!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great job sweet boy! he looks so happy to be doing it!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

That was beautiful


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

G'boy Casey! <3


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Great job Casey, you are an inspiration!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Looked like a perfect run to me! Way to go Casey!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

and I got to greet a 16 year old golden - her coat was clipped like Toby's and she was so happy to be out & about  She looked marvelous and just so cuddly - I don't think she ran in the Senior Run though, or if she did I missed it.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

How sweet! I don't go to many agility trials so I've never seen anything like that. I love it!


----------

